# bigger reds?



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I have yet to get after reds that size on fly (though I'm planning to do so this winter), but when I've gotten them that size on spinning tackle, it's been on shrimp in the 3-4" range.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Go big or stay home...... yeah, I would throw a 1/0 crab or even a 2/0 baitfish pattern. Good luck.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

They get that size for a reason.....I would find something with a little more body to it that looks alive in the water.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Bigger reds aren't tough at all .... if you can find them off the flats in deeper water. We'll get shots at fish in the 20 to 30lb size range along the coast of the 'Glades in late September into very early October and they're as easy as getting a good sized fly in front of them... On the flats is a different proposition entirely. Big reds up in skinny water can be the toughest targets you'll ever toss a fly at.... particularly in very clear water (in murky or cloudy water things change..). 

For big reds up skinny I make a point of not getting anywhere close to them. A long cast and as stealthy a presentation as possible are my first priorities - if the fish knows something's up it will ignore anything you send... Bigger fish eat bigger prey items so it's time to toss a mullet pattern or something similar... Here's a few we use...


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I tied a few Martian toads up a with a little more bulk, and I hooked a fish right around the 30" mark I'm guessing! After about 2 minutes he finally pulled my kayak over to the mangroves, and wrapped me up and broke off, I did manage an eat and a good battle, felt nice to have a fish put me on the reel and scream some drag!  I also had a bad hookset on a fish in the 27" went to stick him and I lost the line in my stripping hand, dont know how, probably excitement ;D ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I throw small flies. match what their feeding on. Don't just throw a big fly because the fish are bigger. Summer months I throw small crab flies (2-3"), fall I will throw some small baitfish patterns as well as shrimp flies (3"), and winter time I go to almost strictly shrimp flies in 3-4", but not bulky at all. Time of year also determines the presentation. Spring-Summer I like to put the fly right in their face. They will crush it more often than not. They're aggressive throughout those months. Now in the colder months, I lead them by a few feet and slowly bring the fly to them.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help everybody! I think I have the knowledge now, just waiting on everything to line up and happen now, a matter of time!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Big flies have a lot of air resistence which cuts down on casting distance. Most of the big reds I come across won't let you get too close to them if they are shallow. I prefer a smaller shrimp pattern in the 3-4 inch range that I can cast a further distance. 

In general I prefer smaller baits on my spinning gear as well. I have caught a ton of over slot reds on small live shrimp. Also caught just about everything under the sun on a DOA shrimp. Neither are big but very effective.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I get within 20-30' from them for my sweet spot. But have caught plenty in the 10 to 20' range. Of course, sometimes it's required to cast 50, 60' at a fish. But rarely.... 

But, at the end of the day, the main thing is cast at bigger fish. You cannot catch bigger fish if you spend the whole day casting at smaller fish. Knowing how, and where to find bigger fish is key, really. lol


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im pretty confident I can pull it off, got them to eat, now its a matter of getting them to stay out of the trees! Lol!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The big reds are super tough here in the lagoon, the big fish don't get big being dumb. It took me all of 2 weeks if not longer to get one to bite. This one took a red/white baitfish. My biggest yet.



















The funny thing was that I just pulled that fly out of the package that day, caught that one fish, and the hook broke as I pulled it out..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish and great photo. Always good to see a big red on fly.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice fish, nice pics too!!! Hopefully in the near future, I can get me a pic of a beast like that!


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

Stay small with the size of your flies if the smaller fish are eating small flies that's probably what the bigger fish are eating too. Just because the fish is big doesn't mean hes only going to eat a big fly stay small. If the fish are used to eating small baitfish and you throw a big fly at them it doesn't seem natural to them in that area and they'll just refuse it or spook off. Trust me and try this out I gaurentee you'll catch bigger and more fish ..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Stay small with the size of your flies if the smaller fish are eating small flies that's probably what the bigger fish are eating too. Just because the fish is big doesn't mean hes only going to eat a big fly stay small. If the fish are used to eating small baitfish and you throw a big fly at them it doesn't seem natural to them in that area and they'll just refuse it or spook off. Trust me and try this out I gaurentee you'll catch bigger and more fish  ..


That's what I'm saying! People seem to think the opposite. They'd be surprised as to how big of a fish would eat a tiny fly.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

reverse popper fly.... Got some this fall on a deeper bar. they were crashing the fly super aggressively. try it, not so it pops but like a bullet head...


----------

